# Good deal on turkey thighs.Recipe ideas?



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I got turkey thighs for .69/lb. I bought just about all they had. I need some ideas, other than just plain ol' roasting/baking them in the oven Even an internet search wasn't very fruitful. :facepalm: . Anyone got an idea on how to make them other than just serving them plain?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

turkey and dumplings
debone then stuff with swiss cheese and ham, saute them and make a cream sauce.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

If you have a mincer.. turkey mince! Can use that 101 ways

I used to use them in anything that needed chicken, so curries, stirfry, stew, roast, soup..


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Great find! I would cook some off for TexMex cuisine. In a pot low and slow with lime juice, garlic, cumin, onion and chiles (chipotle and guajillo are my favorites). Or just some chili powder. Then shred the meat for burritos, enchiladas or whatever, and save the broth for soup base or to make a sauce. 

Also brined and grilled/smoked would be good. 

Try different kinds of marinades before baking, I bet a few hours soaking in apple cider with crushed garlic would really make them flavorful.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

great ideas. I have no idea what a mincer is...but will a food processor suffice? We are expecting a foot of snow any minute and I dont have a lot of that on hand, but will get it the next time I venture off The Hill. I do have cider vinegar and garlic.  MO--would you dilute it? How much do you use? TIA!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Mincer=food grinder. We have ground meat, they have mince


----------



## tessadiane (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd crock pot them with basic salt and pepper. Then pull all the meat off the bone and divide it into 1 lbs portions. Then freeze. Now you have it ready to go to add into casseroles, soups, burrito/tacos or top a pizza.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know if you can view the ones on Facebook or not. Unfortunately there's no way to copy and paste from a Facebook page. 

http://12tomatoes.com/2014/04/dinner-recipe-herb-roasted-chicken-thigs.html

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...443425131952.146474.1441584196&type=1&theater

http://necessaryindulgences.com/2012/04/stuffed-bacon-wrapped-chicken-thighs/

https://www.facebook.com/newbodyfit...56892453669/10151814637588670/?type=1&theater

http://manapproveddiet.com/2012/12/03/breaded-baked-chicken-with-cheesy-potatoes/

https://www.facebook.com/HollysFitn...5069649291615/339924192806159/?type=1&theater

http://www.marthastewart.com/921828/spicy-peanut-chicken?center=0&gallery=275672&slide=921828

http://anewyorkfoodie.com/sticky-orange-chicken-thighs/

I'll quit now but I found over a hundred listed on Facebook but not all had links to an external site.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

They are chock-a-block full of meat and reasonably full of flavour. Cook, strip the meat off the bones, chill it, MINCE (or grind, if you don't know mince) the meat. Meanwhile boil the bones to make stock, remove bones then add gelatine to the stock. 

From there, mix stock and ground meat as appropriate with ground garlic and herbs and even more gelatine and maybe even a little lemon or lime juice or vinegar; make soup, stew, casserole, meat pie, shepherd's pie, meatloaf, rissoles, dumplings, pastie (with a little stewed apple or pear, or plum or peach jam or marmalade in the dammed-off sweet end), anything else of which you can think.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't use apple cider vinegar, but apple cider. I think vinegar would be too strong. Apple cider makes a great marinade and braising liquid for meat.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry! I misread!


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

Hot turkey sandwich!


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Pulled turkey sandwiches?


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Smoke them and use them like you would ham or ham hocks to season any number of dishes - beans, green beans, sauted greens, etc.


----------



## bacon (Nov 9, 2014)

What couldn't you do with them? 
I think they will be easier to cook than a whole turkey, as a whole bird takes a long time to cook and you constantly risk drying out parks of the meat!

smoke it with a very mild wood
grill it and slather it with a 1:2 mixture of melted butter and honey
boil it and make turkey soup
grind the meat and make turkey burgers
roll it in seasoned flour and fry it
roll it in breadcrumbs and bake it

So many things!


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Best thing to do with all that turkey is to invite all of us for dinner. What time will the turkey dumplings be ready?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I use them to make turkey enchiladas.

Normally, I make 3 pans of enchiladas at a time. One is for dinner that night and the other two are for the freezer. The freezer enchiladas are made in a silicon pan. They are frozen in the silicon, then the pan is peeled off and they are wrapped in butcher paper.

When it is time to eat them, I remove the butcher paper, put them back into the silicon pan, and bake them. I put them into the oven frozen and on the days when I am too busy to cook, we have an excellent home made meal for no work at all.

Also, I make turkey pot shepherd's pie with them. Make your turkey pot pie filling but top it with mashed potatoes instead of pie crust or biscuits.

If you can get good avocados, grill the turkey, slice it, and serve it in a warmed tortilla with a generous chunk of avocado.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

southwest turkey soup from cooked meat with left over broth. delish!


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 3, 2014)

I use chicken thighs to make chicken salad. The skin, the broth and any meat that is an odd piece goes into chicken and rice. Two dishes out of one cooking! Or you can freeze the broth and skin to use at a later time-say when snow days are around.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

debone the thighs and slice the meat into chunks about the size of chicken nuggets. use them to make turkey nuggets following a recipe something like this.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/melissa-darabian/homemade-chicken-nuggets.html

serve with almost any dip you want or make buffalo turkey nuggets with hot sauce and blue cheese.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

Use this recipe for pork and chicken with your turkey thighs to make Filipino adobo. It will be the best turkey you have ever had. 

http://jack-burton.hubpages.com/hub/Filipino-Adobo-Food-fit-for-the-Gods

Keep it basically the same but just swap out one type of meat for another.


----------

